# Hopper 3 noisy or quiet?



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I have DirecTV with the whole home package, 4K Genie and I believe C61. My DVR is so quiet I don't hear it. How would the Hopper 3 compare with regard to noise? I assume the Joey minis would not be an issue with noise. 

The reason for my switching is cost--along with $300 dollar prepaid card 

Thanks


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

My first H3 made some noises that I thought was a fan or drive going out. SolidSignal where I got replaced it without an issue and the second one makes a little bit of noise. My H2 was silent. But then that could be the H3 has a different kind of fan and better air flow.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

FarmerBob said:


> My first H3 made some noises that I thought was a fan or drive going out. SolidSignal where I got replaced it without an issue and the second one makes a little bit of noise. My H2 was silent. But then that could be the H3 has a different kind of fan and better air flow.


That's not good. I am very sensitive to that kind of thing, which is why I have solid state drives in my computer. My DTV receiver is virtually silent, meaning, I don't hear it even when one foot away.

I am surprised your Hopper 2 was silent. Well, could be that very large hdd in the 3 is reason for larger fan, or just the hdd itself making noise.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, have to correct earlier post on equipment: I have an HR54 DTV receiver and 2 minis. The HR54 is what I was referring to as virtually silent. Anyway, great offer from Dish, but a noisy receiver will not be in my den--just not acceptable to me.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

My Hopper3 has been dead silent from the beginning, as were my previous two Hoppers. Don't believe one person's isolated experience applies to other DVRs.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

patmurphey said:


> My Hopper3 has been dead silent from the beginning, as were my previous two Hoppers. Don't believe one person's isolated experience applies to other DVRs.


You don't hear the fan or hdd running?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

I said dead quiet!


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

patmurphey said:


> I said dead quiet!


You mean it died and not working anymore?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Geez! Just stay with DirecTV, hard drives and fans are all made by the same stupid Chinese companies. Most of them are DEAD quiet. 

It's your loss not to have the Hopper3.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Now my second H3 is making a whining sound that is coming from inside the case and is in the perfect pitch and volume to cause my head to ache. And it sounds just like the billions of dying hard drives I've heard over the years. It just depends what your line of orientation to the machine is that the volume and the pitch changes the level of discomfort. It can easily go from "painful" to "pleasant". And it stops for a short amount of time during the nightly reboot. When it does, it's severely noticeable. I should get it replaced, which now the transfer process is so perfectly great it's easy, but that would be the third one for this reason. 

If there weren't other issues with the H3 and the latest FW, I'd swear it was a failing hard drive.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

I reiterate, the Hopper3 is quiet unless you have one of those extremely rare malfunctions that seem to follow FramerBob around.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Don't know a FramerBob, but both DISH and SolidSignal acknowledged that it can happen and the box is being replaced for free . . . But then, I'm not old and deaf.


----------

